# 10 Day Dishcloth Countdown



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://knittingtidbits.blogspot.com/2009/02/10-day-dishcloth-countdown-day-10.html

Lovely pattern. Enjoy.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice design. Thanks.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Pin Happy,just what i have been looking for,something easy to knit,having trouble with my hands and needed something to put down and pick up with ease,and it looks good too. Glad xxEngland.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link lovely pattern .


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Have copied out the blackberry pattern.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks! Oh My! Check out all the links for free patterns on the left hand side! I got lost for 15 minutes after looking at the dishcloth!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Thanks! Oh My! Check out all the links for free patterns on the left hand side! I got lost for 15 minutes after looking at the dishcloth!


Where did you see the links? I only got the blackberry pattern and nothing else. :thumbdown:


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

On the left side of the screen, there are plenty more to choose from, every in No. 10 and all are free as Stablebummom said.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> Where did you see the links? I only got the blackberry pattern and nothing else. :thumbdown:


On the upper left side you'll see "Sidebar" and if you click on this it show quite a few other links.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> On the upper left side you'll see "Sidebar" and if you click on this it show quite a few other links.


Thanks. I got 5 dishcloths this time.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely. I would probably be classifieds as an intermediate knitter but I'm not at all courageous about trying new stitches or patterns. I think I'm going to practice on dishcloths to raise my confidence level. Anyone else out there like this?

PZoe


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I see it is made with circular needles--there are not that many stitches so why can't I use regular needles? Maybe this is the time to try out my new circulars!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, I'm going to add this lovely block to my sampler afghan!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Lovely patterns! Thank!!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, it will be my next dishcloth.


----------

